# gpu ppd database?



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2009)

im curious to know if we have some sort of gpu database that tracks the average ppd a card can get.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2009)

I have seen one (link from this forum) but I have asked Buck about the same. I only have data from my two cards - 9800 GTX + and GTX 260 OC. Go for the 260, 216, it pulls 8000-9500 PPD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2009)

mstenholm said:


> I have seen one (link from this forum) but I have asked Buck about the same. I only have data from my two cards - 9800 GTX + and GTX 260 OC. Go for the 260, 216, it pulls 8000-9500 PPD



oh no, i dont need a new card, i was just curious if there was a database out there. my 9800gtx+ does just fine, im adding another one hopefully soon!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 20, 2009)

I can see that you are doing fine. It was a bonus information for other readers. Still, my GTX+ and 260 are speeding for the badge and your spot in todays top 20 folders?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

good luck, the top 20 is a tough group to get into. 

Hopefully with a bit of help from Solaris I'll get this beast up and folding.

Easy, you know where to find your unicorn, I has it collecting dust on a shelf


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> good luck, the top 20 is a tough group to get into.
> 
> Hopefully with a bit of help from Solaris I'll get this beast up and folding.
> 
> Easy, you know where to find your unicorn, I has it collecting dust on a shelf



you got your card  so you are selling the 9800gtx+ !?!?!?!?!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2009)

well sort of, I do have to wait just a bit longer till the new cooler arrives for testing, then I may let her go.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 20, 2009)

Check some of the older video card reviews (ie. GTX260), there used to be a folding@home performance section in them.  Not sure why we don't include them anymore.


----------

